# EMT training first?



## Trainer12 (May 11, 2010)

I am going to be a Trauma nurse after high school but I have got some feedback suggesting that I get my EMT-B first then go to nursing school. What are the pro's and con's on that? Would the EMT training just be a waste of time or would it help me in my nursing? Feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 11, 2010)

Waste of time?  No.  Smartest use if time? No. 

Graduate highschool, get your nursing pre reqs, and apply to nursing school.  If accepted, go in without your EMT. If not, and EMS interest you, get your Basic. 


Dont do EMS if you have no interest in it.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 11, 2010)

get your emt b first and work/volunteer while you go to RN school, yes, don't waste your time as an LVN


----------



## LucidResq (May 11, 2010)

The only advantage to having your EMT is that you may be able to get a job while you are getting your pre-requisites, and experience looks good when applying to nursing school. 

HOWEVER... experience is much lower on the list of priorities for admissions boards than good grades. Focus on completing your pre-requisites and getting excellent grades in them. Learning another language, like Spanish, can also be very helpful. 

I'd also encourage you to get your CNA instead of your EMT. You'll use more of the CNA skills in nursing school and as a nurse, and you'll be more likely to find a job in a hospital. Working in a hospital is more relevant to nursing, and many hospitals offer tuition assistance or reimbursement for nursing school. 

This advice is from a CNA/EMT who recently finished all of her pre-reqs but didn't get accepted to her nursing school of choice because her GPA wasn't high enough (their stated minimum is 3.5, which I exceeded, but it's so competitive they haven't accepted anyone with anything below a 3.95 for years).


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 11, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Waste of time?  No.  Smartest use if time? No.
> 
> Graduate highschool, get your nursing pre reqs, and apply to nursing school.  If accepted, go in without your EMT. If not, and EMS interest you, get your Basic.
> 
> ...



emt-basic skills are valuable in the in hospital setting.  IMO every nurse should get basic training.


----------



## Trainer12 (May 11, 2010)

I am a sophomore in high school but this summer I am going to be volunteering at a hospital and also riding with a EMT that has been practicing for over 10 years. I have a passion for the ER and trauma department but I also thought about getting my emt liscense first. But would that really be neccessary? Would it help me later on?


----------



## Trainer12 (May 11, 2010)

How do you get your CNA?


----------



## emt_irl (May 11, 2010)

im not to familur with the u.s school system, how old does being a sophomore make you and how long have you left in school? use that time to prepair for being a ''trauma nurse''

from what ive been reading and have observed, being an emt will have no benifit to you being a nurse.. just do everything needed to be a nurse and be good at it. if you want to be involved with ems then be an emt.


----------



## JPINFV (May 11, 2010)

Sophomores in high school are in the 15-16 y/o age range. it's 10th grade out of 12 grades in the primary/secondary education system.


----------



## emt_irl (May 11, 2010)

ok so at that age id assume youd be old enough to do a ride along as you said above and volunteering at the hospital will give you a feel for that also. do both and decide what you like more. there very different skills between a nurse and an emt, one has the comforts of a nice hospital and a relitivly calm enviroment.. the other works on the side of the road or in a cramped ambulance in a hectic enviroment and mostly under stress(wells thats just my breif general opnion haha)


----------



## JPINFV (May 11, 2010)

Ride alongs might not be allowed due to liability issues. However most hosptials have some sort of junior axiliary or candy striper volunteer position.


----------



## LucidResq (May 11, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> How do you get your CNA?



Local community colleges often offer them. 

Talk to your school guidance counselor, they usually are knowledgeable about local vocational training programs. My school district paid for my EMT class while I was a senior in high school. Your school may have a similar program.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 11, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> The only advantage to having your EMT is that you may be able to get a job while you are getting your pre-requisites, and experience looks good when applying to nursing school.
> 
> HOWEVER... experience is much lower on the list of priorities for admissions boards than good grades. Focus on completing your pre-requisites and getting excellent grades in them. Learning another language, like Spanish, can also be very helpful.
> 
> ...




This is advice coming from an RN who is also an emt.  EMT basic skills are much more complimentary to nursing skills than CNA "skills."  And you are just as likely to get a job as a patient care tech/ er or icu tech/ other unlicensed positions int he hospital with an EMT-B as a CNA.  Anyone can learn how to make a bed, wash a patient, pass out trays, or d/c foleys on the job.  

You aren't going to learn backboarding, c-spine precautions, solidification of knowledge concerning ambu-bagging, abcs, recognizing symptoms of shock and stroke, anaphylaxis  etc. in a patient care tech class.  These are basic skills that are emphasized for emts.  The op also has a keen interest in trauma.  This is a great way to get exposed to it.  Maybe he'd rather be an ER tech than a cna passing trays and measuring urine on an ambulatory floor.

Being a nurses aid is not comparable to being an RN.  We worry about so much more than the basic tech skills.  EMT training actually does have some crossover, which you will see, once you start practicing as a nurse.  

Being a cna is the worst way to get experience for nursing.  Just my humble opinion, not calling anyone out, not trying to be mean, so hope that isn't conveyed in my tone.


----------



## Trainer12 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks! I live in Texas and I tried to do some ride alongs and a nurse here is trying to help me to be able to anyways. That is why I am moving to Arkansas for the summer so that I can do some things there since they will let me. Last week I had the experience of being on a school trip when we saw a girl's tire blow out and her car flipped several times. I was the first one on the scene to help her and since I have studied so much I was able to help her some, thankfully her condition wasn't too bad. I loved being there and seeing it happen and not freaking out while everybody else was. That is why I am questioning if I should be an EMT first. I still have 2 more years of high school but I don't want to waste them. I want to be preparing while I can ahead of time.


----------



## Trainer12 (May 12, 2010)

So basically being a CNA wouldn't do me much good? With being an EMT I would have a better chance of being hired?


----------



## LucidResq (May 12, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> So basically being a CNA wouldn't do me much good? With being an EMT I would have a better chance of being hired?



It seems Jimi and I disagree on the relevance of training, but in my area CNA jobs are much more plentiful than EMT jobs. Also, many nursing schools are starting to require CNA as a pre-req. FYI.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 13, 2010)

in Texas we do not require our techs / aides to be licensed.  I can easily see it as a pre-req somewhere else.

Before our program, we were required to take a 6 week "nursing skills" class, which was our nurses aide training... where we learned to make beds, and give baths.  They really didn't even teach us to take blood pressures in that class.


----------



## dudemanguy (May 13, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> So basically being a CNA wouldn't do me much good? With being an EMT I would have a better chance of being hired?



I'm also an EMT and a CNA. Either one would probably be of some value, but as others stated not nearly as important as other factors.

Being a CNA would give you a better idea of what a nurse does than being an EMT, unless you could get in somewhere as an ER tech, which is highly doubtful.

If it's mainly about getting hired, go with the CNA, theres a shortage of them in most areas. Theres a surplus of EMTs in most areas, and getting hired as an EMT right out of high school would be extremely difficult.

EDIT: I'll add this in response to 8jimi8's last post. I guess CNA varies greatly from state to state, in Michigan you are required to take an 80 plus hour course, do clinicals, and pass a state practical and written exam. We spent more time practicing taking vitals in CNA class than we did in EMT class, scarey I know. 

Overall EMT class was harder, no doubt, and I understand what you are saying about learning useful skills in EMT class that compliment some of what nurses learn.


----------



## MonkeySquasher (May 13, 2010)

I'm from NY.  I'm no where near you, so take what I say with a grain of salt.


In my area, Hospitals (especially in the ER) like people with BLS/ILS skills.  Many of the ER techs around are some sort of pre-hospital level provider.  Also, the ER/ICU areas seem to prefer nurses who are RN/EMT or RN/Paramedics.  This is because, as others have said, there's a completely different focus on training/education, because of the different focus on jobs.

Also, many of the better nursing home staff I encounter tend to have some sort of BLS or pre-hospital level background.  Sometimes at nursing homes around here, you'll see RNs standing there with no idea what's going on, and a CNA who also happens to be an EMT helping you work up the patient, or giving you patient history/present illness info.   (Disclaimer before people jump on me - There are plenty of highly intelligent RNs and staff.  Milage varies greatly in the medical world.)

If you're only a sophomore, and you encountered that accident and actually remained calm and collected, and enjoyed it, I'd say think about getting your EMT and dabbling in EMS while you're in nursing school.  You may find it suits you better, or maybe solidify your choice of nursing.  Either way, the experience will be good.  And the hours required for the course aren't exactly back-breaking.

How old are you, and are you in a metro area or rural?  Usually you're required to be 17 or 18 to take your EMT, and you may have a local volunteer agency that allows younger members to train.  Why wait until college if you can take your EMT your senior year of high school?


----------



## nomofica (May 13, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> ok so at that age id assume youd be old enough to do a ride along as you said above and volunteering at the hospital will give you a feel for that also. do both and decide what you like more. there very different skills between a nurse and an emt, one has the comforts of a nice hospital and a relitivly calm enviroment.. the other works on the side of the road or in a cramped ambulance in a hectic enviroment and mostly under stress(wells thats just my breif general opnion haha)



relatively calm? heh
heheh

hehehehe

haha

heh....


----------



## Trainer12 (May 13, 2010)

In response to Monkey Squasher I am 16 and I live in a small rural town of about 4,000 people. I really wanted to go ahead and do some EMT training while I am in high school but I don't want to wait till my senior year even though I know I have to. At the accident I was the only one whose hands didn't shake and could actually stop the victim from bleeding too much. So it is possibly to be a working EMT and go to nursing school to be a trauma nurse? Anyone of ya'll who live in Texas, what colleges have good nursing programs?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2010)

TCC up here in Ft Worth has a decent program.  

Couple of programs in the Dallas area aren't too bad, they seem to send out competent nurses.


----------



## rescue99 (May 13, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> emt-basic skills are valuable in the in hospital setting.  IMO every nurse should get basic training.



And they get hired as ER nurses much more quickly. I work in a large metro area lucky enough to have 4 major medical centers. There is no doubt which nurses get hired first for ER/Trauma. The 6 month investment is worth it IMO.


----------



## Trainer12 (May 13, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything about how Blinn's nursing program is? It is located in College Station. 

How do you get an EMT-B liscense?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2010)

Most community colleges have an EMT class that you can take, and it's typically a semester long.



In the state of Texas, to hold an ECA, EMT, Intermediate or Paramedic certification, you must be 18.


----------



## Trainer12 (May 13, 2010)

Some suggested that I do my EMT-B my senior year after I turn 18. Would that be a good choice then? I mean is it like really too stressful to do on top of school?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2010)

No, EMT class is not "too much" on top of school.  I took it with a full college load, and college is more demanding than high school, and I did fine.

Each person is different though, and I knew people who were ONLY taking EMT and failed horribly.  


Just study and comprehend and you'll be fine.


----------



## Trainer12 (May 13, 2010)

Well I am a good multi-tasker and obviously can handle pressure very well. And I have all A's in school so I should be able to handle it. Thanks!


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2010)

Just wait until you have to make actual life and death decisions for people, then tell me you handle pressure well 

But you have promise considering you did more than your classmates, and apparently any adults on scene.  So long as you followed SS/BSI 





Just take chem, biology, and anatomy in highschool to set yourself up for a possible future career in medicine.  You can start EMT while still being 17, but you can't be certified until after your 18th birthday.

I don't know where in Texas you live, but if you have a professional EMS agency nearby you can probably do some ridealongs, and during the ride alongs you can be in some emergent situations and can tell whether or not you can think clearly in them, even if it is just gathering the correct supplies for the crew when asked.  Get your CPR cert and they might even let you partake in chest compressions during a code.


----------



## LucidResq (May 14, 2010)

Yeah, take AP classes if you have them available and start knocking out pre-reqs now. Just taking AP Bio alone gave me a headstart. See how old you have to be to be a CNA.... there is no minimum age out here and many high school students get it. That way you could become a CNA first, and an EMT once you turn 18.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 14, 2010)

Think tx age for Cna is 16


----------



## Trainer12 (May 14, 2010)

I have already taken biology and am finishing chemistry and will be taking anatomy my senior year. I was wondering what I would do if I was put in a accident situation and when I was then I knew my answer because I was the only one not freaking out. Kinda seemed natural.


----------



## Trainer12 (May 14, 2010)

So is it possible to be a CNA and a EMT?


----------



## Eydawn (May 14, 2010)

Yes, just like it's possible to be an RN and an airline pilot. They're separate things. You go to EMT training to become an EMT. You go to CNA classes to become a CNA. You can hold both simultaneously. 

Wendy
CO EMT-B


----------



## Trainer12 (May 15, 2010)

True, I didn't think of that! Thanks so much for all of the feedback It helped greatly!


----------



## Trainer12 (May 20, 2010)

I thought of another question! Could I start doing my EMT-B as soon as I am 17 next Jan.? And then actaully get the liscense when I turn 18? How long would it take?


----------



## dudemanguy (May 20, 2010)

Yes you can be a CNA and an EMT.  They are very different jobs. Being an EMT can be fun, being a CNA....not so much. You can actually get a job out of high school as a CNA, good luck trying to do that as an EMT. Both can be stressful for different reasons. ER techs are kind of a cross between both, so getting both would help with that.


----------



## Trainer12 (May 20, 2010)

This probably sounds bad but I want to be where the action is. So if a CNA doesn't get much action then I would probably be bored.


----------



## medic417 (May 21, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> This probably sounds bad but I want to be where the action is. So if a CNA doesn't get much action then I would probably be bored.



Then emt is not the answer as it is going to be boring as often if not more often than a cna.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 21, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Then emt is not the answer as it is going to be boring as often if not more often than a cna.



except when you are playing XBOX at the station while you are getting PAID.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 21, 2010)

Not to mention, it isn't your job to measure everyone piss and poop, or make their beds as an EMT...or pass trays...



but then you do get to do some cool stuff like, learning phlebotomy.

Or if you become a CNA in an ICU, you'll definitely be where the action is.  Probably get to learn about 12 leads and do cpr, etc. etc. (but also passing trays, measuring poop....giving bed baths... putting bags over people's anuses... lol)


----------



## dudemanguy (May 21, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> This probably sounds bad but I want to be where the action is. So if a CNA doesn't get much action then I would probably be bored.



Yeah it does sound bad. And I didnt mean that being an EMT is action packed, I hope you havent been watching the TV show Trauma. A lot of it is waiting around doing nothing or maybe cleaning and stocking/inspecting ambulances and equipment. Even when you do go on a call its not likely to be anything particularly exciting. You also seemed to skip over the part where I mentioned it will be nearly impossible for you to get a job as an EMT when you get out of high school. If you do find one it likely wont be doing 911 calls, but instead transfering non critical patients from one facility to another.

I also didnt really say working as a CNA is boring. Its hard work and you will likely be busy trying to keep up. Unlike as an EMT you will be responsible for multiple patients at a time, not just one. You wont have time to be bored. It's just not work people would generally associate as fun or exciting, unless you consider getting hit or smacked by patients with dementia excitement.

I think getting your CNA first would make more sense if you wanna be a nurse. It would give you an idea of what its like to take care of another human being who might be completely helpless and dependant on you, in a relatively controlled environment(some people will laugh at that). It will teach you time management and organizational skills which will be important when/if you become an RN and give you a better chance to see what nurses do. It will also make you a better EMT.

Or just get both, thats what I did.


----------



## medic417 (May 21, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> except when you are playing XBOX at the station while you are getting PAID.



But where he's at he will not be at a station.  He will be driving the transfer van his entire shift with no real patient care.  Now if he got his Paramedic and moved he might get the real benefits of EMS as you describe .


----------



## Shishkabob (May 21, 2010)

medic417 said:


> But where he's at he will not be at a station.  He will be driving the transfer van his entire shift with no real patient care.  Now if he got his Paramedic and moved he might get the real benefits of EMS as you describe .



Lies!  I'm a Medic and I'm STILL working an IFT with no real patient care outside of the ALS transfers!  I feel jipped.   


If only the local 911s would call me back...


----------



## Trainer12 (May 21, 2010)

Well I want to be a Trauma Nurse I just thought that it might be beneficial for me to get a emt liscense first. Is that really the case? I just want alot more knowledge so I thought that I could gain it by getting an emt liscense before I graduate high school.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 21, 2010)

you can, my friend.

Either license will start you on the path that you want to go on.


----------



## Trainer12 (May 21, 2010)

That is the hard part is deciding on that choice. And I know that this is random but do you know what a TB Skin Test is?


----------



## JPINFV (May 21, 2010)

The TB skin test tests for tuberculosis using Purified Protein Derivitve [PPD]) to see if you have a secondary response to TB proteins. If you've been infected or vaccinated against TB, you will test positive, however it doesn't differentiate between active or inactive TB. If you are immunosuppressed, you can get a negative reading regardless of if you've been infected or not.


----------



## medic417 (May 21, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> That is the hard part is deciding on that choice. And I know that this is random but do you know what a TB Skin Test is?



They use the biggest needle I have ever seen and jab you with it.  Then based on the reading a couple of days later you are either done or get to go pay for expensive pictures of your insides.


----------



## Trainer12 (May 21, 2010)

Well because I got a letter today telling me that I had to get a TB Skin test to volunteer at the hospital I am going to be at this summer so I wondered what it was. I already found out though and I am not worried about it at all.


----------



## Pneumothorax (May 21, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> This is advice coming from an RN who is also an emt.  EMT basic skills are much more complimentary to nursing skills than CNA "skills."  And you are just as likely to get a job as a patient care tech/ er or icu tech/ other unlicensed positions int he hospital with an EMT-B as a CNA.  Anyone can learn how to make a bed, wash a patient, pass out trays, or d/c foleys on the job.
> 
> You aren't going to learn backboarding, c-spine precautions, solidification of knowledge concerning ambu-bagging, abcs, recognizing symptoms of shock and stroke, anaphylaxis  etc. in a patient care tech class.  These are basic skills that are emphasized for emts.  The op also has a keen interest in trauma.  This is a great way to get exposed to it.  Maybe he'd rather be an ER tech than a cna passing trays and measuring urine on an ambulatory floor.
> 
> ...



excellent post.- not to mention as an EMT (at least you should be ) using critical thinking skills. not making beds and wiping a--



8jimi8 said:


> except when you are playing XBOX at the station while you are getting PAID.



only if its hooked up to a big screen


----------



## dudemanguy (May 21, 2010)

Pneumothorax said:


> not making beds and wiping a--



Forgot to mention that part. Saved him the trouble of saying wait a second, I'm supposed to do WHAT?? Then sneaking out of class during the first break.


----------



## Trainer12 (May 23, 2010)

Should I just skip both emt and cna and just go get a rn cert. right out of high school?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 23, 2010)

Hey, if you get accepted in to a nursing program right out of high school with no pre-reqs, by all means do it. 


Chances are you'll have to do your pre-reqs(which is why they are pre-requirements ) before you get in to a program, and even than, many programs are competitive and you aren't guaranteed to get in first time you apply... or second...or third.



If you have interest in doing EMS, might as well get the cert while doing your other needed classes.


----------



## dudemanguy (May 23, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> Should I just skip both emt and cna and just go get a rn cert. right out of high school?



As was already mentioned, some RN programs require you already have your CNA, a bunch of students in my CNA class were only doing it because their nursing school required it. If you can get your CNA while in highschool I would do it, it's an easy class. 

EMT is a little more difficult and some consider it stressful so you may want to wait til after highschool for that and just focus on academics.

This all depends on your highschool obviously, my school had nothing to do with either.

As for what you do after highschool, Its up to you, but I personally would not delay college or getting my RN to do emt training.


----------



## Trainer12 (May 23, 2010)

I am ambitious obviously so I will get my RN as soon as possible. Wish I could already do it now. Let's just say that I am not the norm teenage girl! I haven't thought about checking with the college first to see what pre-reqs they require.


----------



## LucidResq (May 23, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> I haven't thought about checking with the college first to see what pre-reqs they require.



Wow.... not to be a jerk or anything, but this would be step number one. If you think you have figured out what you want to do for a living... and figured that you need a certain degree for it... you should obviously figure out what the requirements are. I was looking up the local BSN programs pre-reqs as a sophomore in HS and started knocking out those requirements at a local community college before I graduated HS.... biology... english composition... A&P.... etc. 

You really need to find out what the nursing programs that you wish to attend require before you even start college... otherwise you will be wasting your time taking classes you don't need and not taking classes you do.


----------



## Pneumothorax (May 24, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> I am ambitious obviously so I will get my RN as soon as possible. Wish I could already do it now. Let's just say that I am not the norm teenage girl! I haven't thought about checking with the college first to see what pre-reqs they require.



you can either get your ADN (associates degree of nursing) @ a community college(2yr) or a BSN (bachelor of science in nursing) at a 4 year university/college. (With either degree you can take board exam for RN)

for both you will need to take prerequisites that include:
microbiology
chemistry
anatomy & physiology I & II
medical terminology
biology

let me add, you have to have a competitive GPA as well.

there are advantages and disadvantages to both degrees. the ADN is done faster, however you cant advance to a MSN or CRNA, Mgmt etc. unless you have a BSN.

do you want to specialize in emergency nursing?, because then taking EMT may be beneficial to you. but if you want to do L&D or ortho/neuro...then its a waste. IMHO.


----------



## JPINFV (May 24, 2010)

Another note (granted, I have no clue how prevalent programs like this are), there are BSN programs out there where you're accepted right out of high school and the course curriculum includes the pre-reqs.

Example: UC Irvine's BSN program
http://www.cohs.uci.edu/nursing/


----------



## clibb (May 24, 2010)

I had a kid in my EMT-B class that was done with his credits in high school, but hadn't graduated yet. So his high school paid for his EMT class. He did really well. Passed the NREMT exam and all that. His mom is a retired Paramedic.
The NREMT class can be extremely stressful at times. Especially when you have tests you have to get a 70 or above to stay in the class. It's a 70%+ or fail class. You don't want someone with a D- practicing medicine. 

I have heard of someone getting into Nursing school right out of high school, but that person was done with all of her pre-reqs before she was out of high school. She had enough credits to graduate as a Junior, but didn't since the high school will pay for her pre-reqs at a Community College if she stays with the high school. She's around 21 today and is an RN, which is awesome.

If you are new to Emergency Medicine and you want to become an ER nurse, I'd recommend taking the EMT class before getting into Nursing school.


----------



## LucidResq (May 24, 2010)

Pneumo - not all schools require those courses. The one I just applied to did not require chemistry or medical terminology, for example. Out of the courses you listed, the only ones I've seen every single BSN/ADN program that I've looked in to require are bio and A&P (makes sense because gen bio is almost always a pre-req for A&P). 

Competitive GPA... yes. Again, all programs are different I didn't get in to the aformentioned school because my 3.67 GPA isn't high enough. They haven't even considered anyone with anything below a 3.95 for several years, and then they still have hundreds of people to weed out (according to a member of the admissions committee, an RN I worked with while doing a LTC clinical for my CNA of all places... so always make a good impression out there since you never know who's watching you!). 

As far as the direct-admit programs such as what JP mentioned - my best friend is a junior in one. They are still competitive but not as competitive to enter as the 2yr pre-req/admit/2+yr nursing programs. The reason is that they have very high standards to STAY in the program. You do need to take the same sort of pre-reqs in your first two years, and you must maintain a high GPA (I believe 3.5+). So people start being weeded out pretty fast in the first couple of years. 

After her first two years, she had to take some sort of exam to proceed to the last two years of clinical stuff.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 24, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Pneumo - not all schools require those courses. The one I just applied to did not require chemistry or medical terminology, for example. Out of the courses you listed, the only ones I've seen every single BSN/ADN program that I've looked in to require are bio and A&P (makes sense because gen bio is almost always a pre-req for A&P).
> 
> Competitive GPA... yes. Again, all programs are different I didn't get in to the aformentioned school because my 3.67 GPA isn't high enough. They haven't even considered anyone with anything below a 3.95 for several years, and then they still have hundreds of people to weed out (according to a member of the admissions committee, an RN I worked with while doing a LTC clinical for my CNA of all places... so always make a good impression out there since you never know who's watching you!).
> 
> ...



It might be worthwhile to think about WHERE you will go to nursing school.  Some schools DONT have a waiting list, or require a CNA license.

 When I applied to austin community college -- there were people who had been waitlisted for 2 years (which actually gave them some more points on their application process - having been waitlisted).  I had a 4.0 and all of my prereqs done and I was accepted on the first try.  The next cohort that started a semester later didn't have a waitlist at all.  The semester after that, there was again, a wait list, but  it all depends on where you go to school.


----------



## Pneumothorax (May 24, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Pneumo - not all schools require those courses. The one I just applied to did not require chemistry or medical terminology, for example. Out of the courses you listed, the only ones I've seen every single BSN/ADN program that I've looked in to require are bio and A&P (makes sense because gen bio is almost always a pre-req for A&P).
> * 2 of the 3 programs i applied to required med term.  and the program im actually in didnt require it but required chem so..meh.*
> Competitive GPA... yes. Again, all programs are different I didn't get in to the aformentioned school because my 3.67 GPA isn't high enough. They haven't even considered anyone with anything below a 3.95 for several years, and then they still have hundreds of people to weed out (according to a member of the admissions committee, an RN I worked with while doing a LTC clinical for my CNA of all places... so always make a good impression out there since you never know who's watching you!).
> 
> *what i mean by competative gpa is, just because the paper work says "2.5 gpa needed for admission" doesnt mean you'll get in with a 2.5. *



^_^


----------



## Trainer12 (May 25, 2010)

The last time they figured my gpa it was above a 3.5. I don't remember the exact number. Has anybody heard anything about San Angelo State college? I am interested in it. I will take anatomy my senior year. There is just so much stuff to do before hand that it is a little bit confusing!


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 26, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> The last time they figured my gpa it was above a 3.5. I don't remember the exact number. Has anybody heard anything about San Angelo State college? I am interested in it. I will take anatomy my senior year. There is just so much stuff to do before hand that it is a little bit confusing!



Angelo State university actually has a reputation as being one of the best nursing schools in the state.    Also happens to be my alma mater (i was born in san angelo)  But the city is pretty darn small and not much to do there!


----------



## Trainer12 (May 26, 2010)

Do you know if Angelo State is an accredited school of nursing? I am from a small town so I am plenty used to that!


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 27, 2010)

Yes, they are accredited.  Tuitoin is fairly inexpensive as well.


----------



## medicRob (May 27, 2010)

Speaking as a Trauma RN who works in a high density urban trauma 1 center and a Paramedic, I would recommend RN from the get go. Do your Pre-nursing and nursing from the start. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Trainer12 (May 27, 2010)

thanks! medicRob- so basically an emt liscense would be a waste of time?


----------



## medicRob (May 27, 2010)

I never said that. EMT license is a great thing to have. However, If you are going to be a trauma nurse, nothing is going to prepare you better than nursing school. If your nursing program offers electives on your 4th year, I suggest something along the lines of "Intro to Critical Care" or "Emergency Nursing". I took a fantastic course on my 4th year called, "Cardiorespiratory concepts of intensive care nursing" I still use that info today.


----------



## Trainer12 (May 28, 2010)

I think that I might just skip the emt license just because it will not be my main goal. A trauma nurse is my main goal. Alright thanks for the info


----------



## EMS*Princess (Jun 18, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Ride alongs might not be allowed due to liability issues. However most hosptials have some sort of junior axiliary or candy striper volunteer position.



I'm 16 and an Explorer at the Pierce Twp. FD- they allow us to do ride alongs. The Boy Scouts Learning for Life program provides liability insurance.


----------



## Trainer12 (Jun 18, 2010)

Actually I have done some ride alongs this summer and I have had some great calls and I have loved every minute of it. I have basically been a CNA at the hospital and I like the EMT thing a whole lot better! I have decided that I am going to go through EMT training first then nursing school. Next week I am going to be going through a first responders course and will be certified in that!


----------



## Knightlite (Jun 23, 2010)

> Would the EMT training just be a waste of time or would it help me in my nursing?



The EMT training would not be a waste of time.  As a trauma nurse you will be working with EMTs all the time when they come into the ER with their patients.  It would not hurt to know what makes EMTs tick.  It may make you a better nurse.

Good luck.


----------



## medicRob (Jun 23, 2010)

Trainer12 said:


> Do you know if Angelo State is an accredited school of nursing? I am from a small town so I am plenty used to that!



You can use the NLNAC's website to lookup accredited schools. If the school is not on the NLNAC, they are not accredited and you will not be getting your RN or LPN from them.

Here you go:

http://www.nlnac.org/Forms/directory_search.htm


----------



## Trainer12 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have changed my mind and I am going to get my EMT license. I am actually getting my EFR certification this week and will be done on Saturday. Thanks for the website!


----------

